# Bike Rental in San Diego



## mtb_roadie (Jun 23, 2006)

Anybody know of a place where I can rent a road bike? Doing the SD Intl Tri this weekend and don't really want to fly with my bike. I'll be staying in the Del Mar/La Jolla area. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

I did a quick search on the forums before posting this and couldn't find any info.

Thanks!
JB


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

mtb_roadie said:


> Anybody know of a place where I can rent a road bike? Doing the SD Intl Tri this weekend and don't really want to fly with my bike. I'll be staying in the Del Mar/La Jolla area. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I did a quick search on the forums before posting this and couldn't find any info.
> 
> ...


Try B&L Bikes in Solana Beach...they sell alot of tri bikes and may rent or know who does

http://blbikeshop.com/


----------

